# 750watt Strobe...wow



## meltdown211

I just got a 750watt strobe WITH a Chauvet strobe controller...WOW...
The lightning is incredible. The strobe has a mono cable attachment to daisychain more strobes in a row. I paid $52 for the strobe and $22.95 for the controller. I am creating a thundertrack to play to illuminate our graveyard.

Those strobes range in price from $89 to $150 so $52 bucks is a great deal.
I am going to order another one for the other side of the house (although I probably dont need it). He has them as a "buy it now" and shipping is reasonable at $12.95

I got them on Ebay, the company name is sixstardj and you can find them by searching for their name on ebay. It came in about 5 days and they had great communication with me. The standard strobe you buy at party city or Spirit are 35 watts, so you can imagine the difference. Once I get the thunder track done I will make it available to all of you.

Melty


----------



## SpookySam

Man, you are a busy guy!

I look forward to hearing the thunder track...I know, I know...I'm a mooch.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader

750 Watts!!!
I gotta gets me that!
Heh heh heh!


----------



## Moon Dog




----------



## JohnnyL

Definitely want to see a video. I've been considering trying one out.


----------



## Richie

Hi Melt,

Can you tell me how large it is or furnish approximate dimensions? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dark Lord

Damn Melty,750 watts,do those come with sunscreen 85 ?! I'm using 500 watters,but 750 sounds better....


----------



## meltdown211

*Yea...and the price is good too!*

I am working on a video but wont have my graveyard set up, its pretty blinding. It is able to link to other strobes via a mono cable so ill have two, one on each side of the house to provide lightning to the graveyard, it will flash 14 times a second when the booms hit. It also does random flashes to make it even more "real". The Chauvet strobe controller is cool to as it really only picks up the larger "booms" from the audio. It has an adjustment knob for sensitivity and flashes.

The deminsions (strobe) are 14 X 10.5 x 8 its fairly big and heavy and is 120v (plug it in)

If you need more info, let me know as I will work on a video to show the brightness.

Melty


----------



## Richie

meltdown211 said:


> The deminsions (strobe) are 14 X 10.5 x 8 its fairly big and heavy and is 120v (plug it in)
> 
> Melty


Thank you Meltdown.


----------



## DarkShadows

Holy Crap. I muist get me one of these! I have two 90 watt police strobes in my headlights on my car and their blinding. This 750 watt must be killer.


----------



## JohnnyL

Think one of these would wreck a Special F/X unit? They handle up to 500 watts, but I figure since a strobe isn't constantly on, it might be fine? I only intend on it going on every minute or two for a couple of flashes.

Any thoughts?


----------



## meltdown211

*I thought the same question..*

Not sure though..it may just pop the fuse OR it could blow the bulb (not good) OR it could damage either unit...scary. But then again..it could work great!

I wouldn't try it unless someone qualified here can make that call.

Melty


----------



## Dark Lord

I've run 2 of the 500 watt flood lamps on one of those special FX boxes,being its a momentary thing & being the boxes are only 500watt capable,they hold at 600-650 watts at start & made to handle 500 watts for long "on" periods before poping a fuse.The worst you'll do is pop the fuse,damage to the box could happen over long hrs of operation with 2 750's.That is a strain to something made cheap over seas......(if your referring to the $11-$35 SFX boxes),& they may not fully light up a couple of 750's due to a limited (500 watt) capability.I'm pushing it at 1000 watts........1500 hmmm, i think that is pushing it a little.If you have 2 you could run a splitter to 2 boxes & use 1 per box should be fine,& again worst then would pop the fuse.


----------



## halloweenguy

The Chavet strobe controller has the audio input "built in" so why would you need the Special F/X unit? Just curious I read this thread a few times and maybe I missed something? This strobe controller is only $23

Thanks meldown great link /great price!!!


----------



## meltdown211

*You are correct...*

I dont need it, but one of the threads above me asked about overloading the scare f/x box, so I just replied that it WAS possible to damage something due to the high wattage. I wont use it, but others might "experiment" with those big strobes.

No problem Halloweenguy! I was so disappointed in the results of last years strobe output that I wanted something that REEEEEAlly put out some light. I think two 750's autta do it...


----------



## halloweenguy

We used these type in last years haunt...They really blast out some light!! One thing to note is... buying the strobe controller is a must. We were going to create are own hack using the mono audio input jacks and found out these inputs are not just simple "dry contacts" to activate the strobe function as we originaly thought. They use some pulses at a non standard voltage range. very odd


----------



## Death Wraith

Not seeing any on their ebay store at the moment. On their website it shows a 750 watt strobe for $250?? Looks like you made out! Gratz

DW


----------



## meltdown211

*I just emailed him...*

I asked if we placed a larger order, possibly 5-10 or 10+ what kind of deal can we get. I had to email him to order this one as he did not have it listed either. His communication is good so I expect to hear from him today (Monday).

I will post when I have some answers!! Stand by....

Melty


----------



## JohnnyL

Awesome, keep us updated!


----------



## meltdown211

*There Online Now!!*

Ok guys they are available for purchase from sixstardj now! Go to this link and you can pick one up for $52 + 12.95 shipping!

I have no affilation with this company and I am just passing on the deal and experience that I had with them. I am ordering one now from them also!

Melty

http://cgi.ebay.com/SIXSTARDJ-750-M...ryZ29943QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Richie

Man, that is some deal. The only other company on Ebay that sells them are for $99.99 plus $17.00 shipping.


----------



## Moon Dog

I just checked the seller's listings... right now he has two of the mentioned strobes, but no basic controllers.

I did a search on the Bay and found some from different sellers that were a couple of bucks more in price, but
were a couple of bucks cheaper in shipping.

He may add more at a later date.

Just an FYI...


----------



## meltdown211

*That is the cheapest..*

I have not found ANY on ebay for under $70. Most are $89 + shipping which puts you pretty close to $100 for one strobe. These are $65 delivered.

Its a great price, and yes they dont have the strobe controller BUT you STILL can't find this sized strobe anywhere else for this price. If you want a big strobe, get one of these.

The strobe controller is here and they shipped it faster that the light itself, just 3 days.

http://www.halloweeneffects.us/Chauvet_CH_751_Strobe_Controller_p/ch-751.htm


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry... I need to clarify...

The strobe _is_ the cheapest price from the seller that meltdown211 mentioned.

My above comment was about the strobe controller only.


----------



## kciaccio

*Almost too much*

I have the same set up. I used it last year for the first time, I use a CD called suburban thunder for the background noise. I had to cover part of the strobe lens because it lit my house up too much. The controller does work perfect!


----------



## Moon Dog

Well... I'm wrong again!  

The link that meltdown211 posted for the controller beats the best price I found on the Bay even
if you have to pay for shipping from Halloween Effects. 

If you buy more than $99 from Halloween Effects, then the shipping is free.


----------



## Moon Dog

kciaccio said:


> I have the same set up. I used it last year for the first time, I use a CD called suburban thunder for the background noise. I had to cover part of the strobe lens because it lit my house up too much. The controller does work perfect!


How would you think this setup would work outdoors?

Last year I used a color organ kit I put together with a couple of 40W flood lamps.

It worked okay, but not near enough light... I was going to try a couple 100W bulbs 
this year, but might end up going the strobe light route instead.


----------



## Richie

Hey Melty,

Thank you again for posting all this information. I purchased one from the seller recently. Just waiting for it to arrive. 

Also, why is a controller needed and for what? Doesn't it flash on it's own or must it be connected to an audio source with some special cable? Can someone clarify this for me, I want to make sure I'll have what I need to make this big gun work. Thanks.


----------



## Moon Dog

Richie said:


> Also, why is a controller needed and for what? Doesn't it flash on it's own or must it be connected to an audio source with some special cable? Can someone clarify this for me, I want to make sure I'll have what I need to make this big gun work. Thanks.


The strobe will flash on it's own... fast or slow depending on the control setting.

The controller is needed if you want the strobe to track to audio.


----------



## Moon Dog

Well Meltie I decided to jump on the band wagon as well...

I got the controller first - I noticed that the controller you had listed
controls up to six strobes where all the ones on Ebay only control four
and it was still cheaper!

I looked at the strobe you listed and thought that maybe it was too big
(size-wise), but at $52 where the next smallest strobe that I could find 
that was still linkable was a 70 watter at $35!

To me, it was a no-brainer... I got the big gun.

There's going to be big time lightning at our haunt this year!


----------



## Richie

Moon Dog said:


> The controller is needed if you want the strobe to track to audio.


Thanks Moon Dog for the clarification. I'll also have to look up that controller you all are discussing. Sounds like something I could also use.


----------



## meltdown211

*Richie, here is the basics..*

The strobes will flash on their own, but if you want some realistic lightning, you need a controller. When you see lightning, it is very random and sometimes bright and sometimes mellow...

The controller will adjust the strobe to flash "bright" for loud thunder or mellow for light thunder, which you use with your audio track. Just place the controller near a speaker and your done.

To me it is a realisim thing, lightning does not flash constantly and at the same brightness.

Glad I was able to help you and Moon dog! He is pretty quick on the shipping I ordered one also so I am waiting for another one!

Melty


----------



## Moon Dog

Melty,

How does this strobe look outdoors? 

kciaccio mentioned that he thought the strobe was a bit much indoors.

I'm going to be using this in a campground cemetery haunt.

I'm thinking that it will do pretty good outdoors.

What kind of input does the controller need? Line level or speaker level?


----------



## meltdown211

*Looks?*

I tried this in my backyard in pitch darkness...wow. If you are looking directly at the thing...you will see stars for a second or two...it has some pretty good "shock" factor. With the controller, some thunder and you have a powerful setup. I almost thought of doing a scene with the opening sound effects of texas chain saw massacre, remember with the camera clicking?

The controller comes with 30ft of Mono cable to run to the strobe. Plug into the controller and then to the input on the strobe and your ready... No need to buy anything else.

You can have that strobe in a tree 20ft high if you wanted and still have killer lightning.

Melty


----------



## Moon Dog

Hmmmm...... I'm starting to wonder if this thing might be overkill...


----------



## LOTL

Meltdown,
Is there a dimmer on the strobe itself? I have been looking at these for a Halloween Dance and the cheapest i had found them was here.
I found someplace to ship that controller for free but cant seem to remember where now. If there is no dimmer, im not so sure i want to unleash that monster indoors. Great price though thanks for the heads up.


----------



## meltdown211

*No...no dimmer*

I really think indoors will blind everyone in the house... If you pointed it away at the wall it probably work fine. I looked at it twice on accident..directly and saw stars for a few minutes. If you mounted it high, and pointed it directly at the floor may be good too, but if that thing is flashing non-stop ...people will be pissed and if drinking is involved...get your video camera ready as people will slam into the walls.

I think Dark Lord posted that he has some 500watters that may be more reasonable for indoor use but still may be too bright...the only other option I see are the 70 watters (which are about double the $14.95 ones you get at party city and Halloween usa) but are generally $30 + and shipping on top of that.

I think it will depend on whether you will ever use them outdoors or not, seems like a shame to buy a 70 watt $30+ strobe when you can get the big daddy for $60. But it all is about how you use them.

Melty


----------



## Moon Dog

Melty, how weather tight would you consider the strobe to be?

Granted it's not wise to leave it out in a down pour, but how would you
think that it would hold up to a light rain especially if it was under a tree?

Richie, have you gotten your setup yet?

I ordered mine on Friday and with the weekend, I'm not expecting it to show
till tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Richie

Moon Dog said:


> Richie, have you gotten your setup yet?


Hi there Moon,

Nope, it hasn't arrived yet. As soon as it does, I'll run it through it's paces.


----------



## meltdown211

*Me too...*

Im still waiting for my second one to arrive also. Ill bet they all hit our homes at the same time.

Moon Dog- I hesitate to reply to your questions as I really dont have a good answer on weather affecting the strobe. The strobe does have small "vents" on the side to keep it cool and may allow water to enter and possibly damage the light, can you create some type of "cover" that stays a few inches above the strobe, yet far enough away to allow it to stay cool but still repel water?

Thats a tough one for me as if it gets damaged---Melty feel bad  

BUT it is definately a BIG concern of mine as ill have two of them and rain is always a possibility here in Michigan.

Ill post when I recieve mine and show everyone how they work together at night.

Melty


----------



## JohnnyL

Someone must post a video!


----------



## Moon Dog

meltdown211 said:


> Can you create some type of "cover" that stays a few inches above the strobe, yet far enough away to allow it to stay cool but still repel water?


That's kind of what I was thinking, maybe just using a large cooler giving it room to breathe...

I wouldn't hold you responsible in any way... just trying to get ahead of the game by knowing
if I needed to build an enclosure for it.


----------



## Richie

meltdown211 said:


> The strobe does have small "vents" on the side to keep it cool and may allow water to enter and possibly damage the light, can you create some type of "cover" that stays a few inches above the strobe, yet far enough away to allow it to stay cool but still repel water?


The large simulated rocks I have for my haunt will not only contain the lighting fixtures for my thunder & lightning effects, but also speakers. These are the simulated rocks that Ghostess posted about showing us the How-To's on building them. I have a really large one that should be able to contain the strobe, which is actually made of fiberglass, but I'll have to test this 750 Watt big boy to see if it'll be used in the garage or actually outside.


----------



## meltdown211

*Strobe arrived*

Hey all, just got the second strobe today! I would assume we should all start seeing them arrive today or tomorrow! I am going to set mine up tonight and take some video of the lightning... im excited!!

Stand by!!

Melty


----------



## Moon Dog

Cool! I can't wait to get off of work now!


----------



## Richie

Hey Melty....I think you forgot to mention in this thread this strobe can also second as a signaling device for 747 aircraft flying over head. Holy crap! While it was flashing, I peaked slightly over the top of it, and was blinded. Keep in mind this is during the day. I'm going to go mount it on something and run it through it's paces. Thank you.


----------



## Richie

Man, that was an amazing test! I can't wait to try this thing at night. I decided to wait on purchasing the controller for it until it was in hand, and I'm glad I did. 

Just to see what would happen, I plugged the strobe into the actual power strip that connects to my I-Zombie 1201, which controls the flash rate of my lightning flood lights. Remember, this power strip ONLY gets power when the thunder tracks are sounding. The strobe, along with my flood lights worked very well together. 

Further experimenting showed that when I used the 1/4" mono jack INPUT on the strobe (I didn't use the output), which was connected to my HEADPHONES output on my receiver, the strobe acted precisely as my floods and produced the most amazing lightning effect I've ever seen. Unfortunately when I made the connection, I was looking directly at the strobe when it really came to life, and the way I'm now bumping into walls, I think it's going to take some time for my eyes to go back to normal.


----------



## Moon Dog

Sheeze... now I *really* can't wait to get home and see if mine's there!


----------



## Richie

Well, looks like I'm going to return all the flood light "stake in the ground" receptacles I purchased from Lowes and all the blue flood lights. I'm just going with this one strobe and getting all the other money back. 

Guys, whichever way you hook your strobe up, make sure you fine tune the flash rate and also adjust the brightness control to suit your taste or what may be best for the thunder and lightning CD you are using. The brightness control requires one of those small greenie-type flat head screw drivers. I'll see about getting some video tonight to post. I don't know about other lightning controllers on the market, but my I-Zombie has a wonderful gain control that further allows me to fine tune things.


----------



## Richie

Hi folks,

Here's a video of this big boy. Sorry for such a crude video, but we just purchased this camcorder and I'm still learning how to use it. Also, it was still light out and I have it placed only 10 feet from the garage. At night, it'll easily flash my entire front of the house especially if I was able to back it up.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=haunter51662


----------



## meltdown211

*That Was Awesome!!*

I will do mine tomorrow night. I have two of them connected to my chauvet controller and I think the way you did it is better than I was going to do it. I was going to have them flashing at the sidewalk from the roof, which may be blinding for some people. Maybe I secure them in the back of one of my coffins I made so they face the house. Great video! These strobes are awesome.

Ok now..wheres Moon dog....


----------



## gps

Your right ! *WOW* !!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Holy Crap! That's awesome! I'll have to get one next year for sure!


----------



## Moon Dog

meltdown211 said:


> Ok now..wheres Moon dog....


I'm here... sadly, mine didn't come yesterday... 

I think I ordered mine a day or two after you guys did so I'm not too worried.

Wish I could see Richie's video, my work place blocks youtube!


----------



## Richie

meltdown211 said:


> I was going to have them flashing at the sidewalk from the roof, which may be blinding for some people.


Melty,

Yeah, I agree, pointing this thing away from a person's eye is the only way to go. Once I tested it in full darkness, stray light was shooting up past the height of our 70 foot tall Oak tree, which is off to the left of the garage. I'm going to leave mine in the same spot I have it now, but I will angle it slight more towards the right so it'll illuminate the actual house better. The white vinyl siding should make for a good reflector.

BTW...The actual input cord with 1/4" mono connectors that plug into the strobe's input and output to connect several of these together, what are you actually using as the cord? Are you making your own or did you purchase a very long cord designed for a guitar? I had two very old 20 foot guitar cords that I cut and soldered together to make a long enough one to plug into my audio receiver and reach the strobe's input on the grass.


----------



## arcuhtek

If you want synchronized booms with the lights....a i-zombie controller is THE BOMB. I own the four channel (my big purchase last year) and all I can say is it was totally worth it!!! I have it controlling 36 separate can lights/studio lights....and man oh man! That has now become my best addition ever.


----------



## Richie

I hope Moon Dog had his strobe waiting for him when he came home from work today.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Richie, if you need to you can make barn doors on your strobe. Just cut a rectangle from plywood or carboard and attach it to the body of the strobe to cut off where you don't want light to go. Like this:


----------



## Richie

Sickie Ickie said:


> Richie, if you need to you can make barn doors on your strobe.


Hey Sickie,

That's a great idea. I'll look into that in detail tomorrow when my wife and I will start putting our props outside. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I don't know how hot your strobe gets- you may have to make it from flashing, but the same idea applies.


----------



## Richie

Sickie,

Actually, it does get fairly hot. This stobe is only designed to be used for 15 minutes at a time, and then turned off for fifteen minutes to cool down, which is clearly in the instructions. However, using it for an outdoor lightning effect and not in a dance club, I won't be following those instructions. The brightness varies so much for lightning as opposed to all out flashing for a club, but I'll look into your idea and see if my location for it will be a problem after the rest of the haunt is set up.


----------



## meltdown211

*I read that too...*

15 minutes on and 15 minutes off, but being outside where its going to be very cool and alot of air flow, AND the random-ness of the flash, I think longer periods will be ok. I looked on line and one strobe had more detail stating that constant "ON" can overheat the strobe for longer periods, 15 minutes is the longest period the strobe should be run on the highest brightness and fastest flash. Reducing the flash rate and brightness will extend user time for longer periods. I think we are all fine for what we intend to use it for.

Now wheres Moon Dog...


----------



## Richie

meltdown211 said:


> 15 minutes on and 15 minutes off, but being outside where its going to be very cool and alot of air flow, AND the random-ness of the flash, I think longer periods will be ok.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Moon Dog

meltdown211 said:


> Now wheres Moon Dog...


It came yesterday! What a beast! 

I had to sneak it in past the wife, so all I was able to do was check
the strobe over for damage... clean as a whistle! 

I had to order the controller from the second link that Melty posted
since the strobe seller was out at the time.

Still waiting for the controller to show up yet...  Hoping today!

I'll get a chance to hook it up later today and run it through it's paces.

More to follow...


----------



## kirkwood

1.21 jigawatts!


----------



## Moon Dog

Richie & Melty,

How much audio input are you using with your strobe?

I tried connecting straight to the strobe with a little sound
machine that I have and I got a blink or two out of the strobe.

Does it work better with a controller, or maybe I just need a 
stronger signal.


----------



## Richie

You're not getting enough signal. Try more volume or connect it to a headphones jack. Believe me, when you connect it up correctly, you'll know it.


----------



## BudMan

When you receive the controller, just place it in front of your speaker, it'll work like a charm.


----------



## meltdown211

*Exactly*

The controller is great as all you have to do is move it closer or farther from th speaker to get the right amount of flash from the strobes. Its nice as when its placed right, it will only activate the strobe on some of the larger booms so it looks more realistic, like true lightning.

Check out my first post as there is a link to the controller and it is relatively cheap. They shipped it fast and I had it in about 3 days.

If you dont have SOME type of controller you have very structured flashes and not very realistic. The controller adds the realizim you need to make this an incredible addition to the atmosphere of your haunt.

If anyone needs a thunder track I have one that is just over 30 minutes long with just wind and thunder, I think its pretty incredible. Post here and I will upload it for anyone.

Melty


----------



## JohnnyL

meltdown, would love to hear it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Oh, I have a controller on order... in fact it _is _the one you mentioned Melty.

It just hasn't arrived as of yet. I'm hoping tomorrow.

I just wanted to try the strobe out with what I had on hand.

I have a little sound effect machine that does have a earphone jack, but it's
not near enough signal. I'm hoping the controller is a bit more sensitive.

Does the controller have an audio in jack as well, or does it have to be next 
to a speaker?


----------



## meltdown211

*Just..*

an option for the speaker, no audio in, which would have been nice. Unfortunately they did not add one.

Melty


----------



## Richie

I had a request to post some photos of the rear control panel of the strobe. These two photos should clear things up.


----------



## meltdown211

*Yep..exactly as mine*

See I told ya there was a dimmer...sniff..he didnt believe me...lol

Nice photos Richie!!!!

Melty


----------



## LOTL

I believed you Melty. As i mentioned to Richie in my PM, i had an interesting email from cheaplights.com where i was originally thinking of buying a very similar if not identical light. They initially told me there was no dimmer, same as you did originally.
Then they emailed me back yesterday saying there was a dimmer, but if i adjusted it, i would void the warranty. I asked Richie if the dimmer adjustment was clearly marked as such. He posted the pictures to show me it was.
Im waiting to hear back from cheaplights to see why in the world they would void the warranty if i adjusted it. 
Seeing as how i bought mine from the same Ebay seller everyone here did, this is somewhat of a moot point. The lights do look to be the same though, so im concerned that if i adjust the dimmer down too low that it may have some detrimental effect on the strobe. 
I somehow doubt it would otherwise why would they even put it on there. Ill let you guys know what they say if they get back to me.
I wanted to mention that the seller we are buying these from is very slow to return emails, hasn't sent me any sort of tracking info after 4 days.
I just emailed him yesterday morning for the tracking number but haven't heard back. If there were a warranty issue, im not all that comfortable with having to deal with an Ebay seller and a no name light. Hopefully he would honor a year warranty same as the Chauvet or American DJ equivalents.
I just finished reading through the PDF manuals of the ADJ Neutron Star and the Chauvet Mega Strobe III and both of these make mention of the dimmer but did not say anything about voiding warranties. Im hoping its just a case of cheaplights not knowing their own product.
Was there a warranty card in the box that the light came in?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, that's the one that I got as well...









Still waiting on the controller... 

I sure hope it shows up today or very early tomorrow as we'll
be going out of town tomorrow and I'll be needing it!


----------



## meltdown211

*Wha???*

I was joking about the "believeing" part, just HAD to give you some crap. Whats up with the cheaplights garbage?? So if you use the dimmer which is clearly marked, you void the warranty? Why dont they say "if you plug it in and it flashes, you void the warranty" The strobe is designed to function based on the controls provided by the manufacturer...it has a dimmer, which is designed to control the intensity of the strobe, its not like you "take the cover off" to get to it, it is clearly marked and does not say anywhere that you should not use it. I am actually going to re-read the instructions to see if they have details on what that does...what a bunch of crap. Its like buying a fogger but saying..dont push the button on the remote as it voids the warranty...unbelieveable..

I never got a confirmation email from him either, it just showed up about 5-6 days later. I am sure you will have it soon, I purchased two from him and they both came. I emailed him to ask about a group discount and his response was a week later and very short..."no, this is the best price we have" thats all. His feedback was good which is the only reason I felt comfortable dealing with him. Keep us informed as to whats happenning with your delivery. How long has it been? Lastly, most of these guys on ebay are "distributors" not manufacturers. They have 1000's of products and really have very little experience using the products they sell. SO their knowledge is very limited. I would say "bag" cheaplights.com and stick with this guy unless you have a horrible experience.

One last thing!! The measurements in the box are NOT accurate!! Measure the strobe before you try to cut an opening to mount them!! I cut a hole in the back of one of my coffins to mount the light based on the measurements in the instructions, when I placed the light in the hole, it dropped thru and to the ground (cement)...after about 30 minutes of swearing, crying and throwing things, I checked the light and it still worked, granted it was only 2ft off the ground but it was enough to send me to the loony bin..

Just an FYI..

Melty


----------



## Moon Dog

meltdown211 said:


> I never got a confirmation email from him either, it just showed up about 5-6 days later. I am sure you will have it soon, I purchased two from him and they both came.


I ordered the controller from Halloweeneffects.com since the Ebay seller was out at the time I
ordered the strobe.

I got the strobe on Thursday of last week and was hoping that the controller would be showing
up shortly there after.


----------



## Richie

LOTL said:


> im concerned that if i adjust the dimmer down too low that it may have some detrimental effect on the strobe.


Hey Larry,

The reason I was so happy to find it had a dimmer switch was due to what we all are using it for, a lightning effect. I can't speak for others here, but for my needs, it was important to me this strobe primarily produced "flashes" and not necessarily strobing when the thunder tracks play.

With the I-Zombie controller and audio equipment I'm using, I was able to turn down the strobing flash rate to the minimal, but I made sure the dimmer was set to the brightest setting. If you recall the YouTube test video I posted on a previous page of this thread, you'd likely notice I was able to achieve the effect of "flashes" rather than strobing when the audio track would play some of the more violent storms. The "Gain" control on the I-Zombie was also helpful in fine tuning this effect. While testing, if the strobe "flash rate" was set to high, when the audio tracks hit the more violent thunder sounds, it produced a total strobe effect which to me ruined what I was trying to accomplish. Bottom line here is I didn't want it to be painfully obvious to our guests we were using a strobe.

I also like to think that if I hadn't told anyone here I purchased this strobe, and simply told you I used several of those high end white photography lights some use for lighting effects, perhaps you would not have questioned it.


----------



## LOTL

Well heres the reply from cheaplights for what its worth.

"The adjustment was put there so the manufacturer could set the brightness after the unit was assembled. Its ok to turn it down but it should not be turned up all the way because it will run hot and shorten the life of the unit. Some times the units come with a dimmer knob and some dont the specifications on our products are subject to change from time to time. "

I still find it hard to believe that if the adjustment is there, that there wouldn't be some kind of documentation saying dont adjust higher than the factory setting.
What they say somewhat makes sense, if you increase the voltage to the bulb and it burns brighter ya it'll lessen the life of the bulb. But to refuse warranty on it because of it, just doesnt make sense.

Melty i didnt take your comment the wrong way, just wanted to know if the dimmer was clearly marked. I would have been bugging you, but your Inbox is full.


----------



## meltdown211

*DOH!!! I cleaned it out..sorry man!*

I think thats a load of crap...sounds like a way to not honor a warranty if someone sends one in. If it broke, I would turn the dimmer down before I returned it anyway...

Let us know when you recieve your strobe from sixstardj and how you like it.
Like I said in my last post..i dropped it on the cement floor and it still works so it passed the durability test for me...dont you all try that...

Melty


----------



## gmacted

kirkwood said:


> 1.21 jigawatts!


Nice reference!


----------



## LOTL

Got an email tonight from that Ebay seller in response to my request for tracking info. 
I made payment on 10/6, and he didnt ship till 10/9. UPS tracking shows delivery on 10/15.
I did make payment last Saturday, so shipping out on the 9th isn't unusual.
Having to wait for the trip from left to right coast and a total of 9 days kinda stinks. Anyone here on the east coast thinking of grabbing one, you ought to do it quick.
Funny the email said that it was sent at the request of ELIMINATOR LIGHTING.
I checked their website and that light is being sold for $199.95.
Looks like im in the opposite boat as Moon Dog, my controller will be here tomorrow from Musicians Friend.


----------



## Moon Dog

I just got an email from Halloween Effects that my controller shipped yesterday and won't 
be here till Monday due to being on back order! 

We're leaving today to go to the campgrounds where we'll be setting up our display today! 

Looks like it's the old 100W flood lamps and color organ for lightning again this year...


----------



## Richie

Moon Dog said:


> Looks like it's the old 100W flood lamps and color organ for lightning again this year...


That's a shame you can't use it.


----------



## meltdown211

*Doh!!*

OHHHHH NOOOOO!! CRAPOLA!!


----------



## LOTL

Moon Dog,
How far are you from Lincoln? There is a Guitar Center there that may carry it. They are owned by the same company as Musicians Friend i believe.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Man, does that suck. To have everything ready except forone part that's out of your controll!


----------



## Moon Dog

Controller arrived while we were gone, luckily no one walked off with it while we were gone for four days!

Probably was a good thing that it didn't show up as it rain most of the time we were there and might
have destroyed the strobe.

I used a couple of these for our lightning effect with a couple of 150W flood lights and stake lamps.

Also bought a cheap boombox from Goodwill that did the job very nicely!

I'll have the strobe and controller for next year tho!


----------



## Richie

Just thought I'd chime in on this thread and let you all know this strobe was fantastic for Halloween use. Once my haunt was set up, I did end up turning down the brightness to about 50% and contained the flashes to a smaller area due to it being so powerful. Since there was a great deal of nightime or morning dew this time of year, it was always brought in at night. A good idea anyway since it isn't weather proof at all. I may end up purchasing a second one for my 2008 haunt. I don't know how long the strobe lamp lasts for, but I will also purchase a spare just to have on hand. Anyone that is still on the fence about purchasing it, once you use it, you'll wonder how you ever got along without it.


----------



## JohnnyL

I'll definitely be purchasing two for next year.


----------



## tonguesandwich

I had two...left one outside and it got hit by the sprinklers for a few days. Still works. Wish I could say the same for the LED spots I purchased...they are not sprinkler proof.


----------



## meltdown211

*Couple of things...*

SInce Halloween, the price for those have went up a few dollars, from $52 each to $58 each. Not much but every penny adds up. I also dont know if he will still have these available in 2008 as many ebay sellers disappear for one reason or another. So if you see them on his site, drop him a line or just get them while you can.

Secondly, I have to say, thses things are fairly durable. Ritchie left his out in the sprinkler for a few days and it still works. I put mine in the back of our wooden coffins but I cut the hole too big and dropped it right thru on the concrete, about a 2ft drop. Not a problem with it! Now I dont approve of anyone deliberately abusing their strobe but they do hold up well.

I had two of them in my graveyard display and ill tell you what, I could bring airliners in with those things. They made the BEST lightning and it thrilled the crowd!

FosterHalloweenEDIT video by meltdown211 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid211.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid211.photobucket.com/albums/bb258/meltdown211/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb258/meltdown211/FosterHalloween2007-1

My recommendation is GET ONE! If you can afford two, get two. The Strobe controller is also a must have to make the most realistic lightning! I have the Thunder tracks waiting for anyone who needs them!

Melty


----------



## meltdown211

Well if your looking for the big strobes he has them available again on ebay. The user is sixstardj and they are about $62 dollars each. He has a "make offer" available so you may be able to get them cheaper than what he has listed. These are still the biggest and the cheapest I have found.

Here is the link to his ebay site...
http://cgi.ebay.com/SIXSTARDJ-750-MACHO-STROBE-LIGHT-750-WATTS_W0QQitemZ300215559340QQihZ020QQcategoryZ29943QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Richie

Hey MeltDown,

I am just seeing your haunt video posted on 11/6/07 for the first time, I have to say it looks (looked) fantastic. From the animated props to the 750 watt strobe, I'm very impressed and wished you had been my neighbor.

Anyway, back to this thread. I was wondering if you have thought about purchasing some extra replacement lambs for this strobe. I'm going to try and purchase a second strobe soon, and I'm going to ask Sixstardj if he sells them.


----------



## meltdown211

Hey Richie! Thanks for the kudos! Can you see the video in my post above? I cant see it...it shows me a broken quicktime link.. I was going to fire up the strobes just to see how they faired over the winter. A replacement bulb or two may be a good idea. Let me know what you find out and how much he would charge for them.


----------



## DeathTouch

Holly cow! 1.1 Jigga watts! Very nice display also.


----------



## Richie

meltdown211 said:


> Hey Richie! Thanks for the kudos! Can you see the video in my post above? A replacement bulb or two may be a good idea. Let me know what you find out and how much he would charge for them.


Hey there MeltDown,

Yep, your link has always been fine. It must be a problem at your end somehow.

As for purchasing replacement bulbs for the 750 watt strobe, SixstarDJ said they don't sell them. He did mention if I can tell him how many I wanted, he'd see if he can special order them. I have another email into him to find out how much they are. I'll have to get back to you again.


----------



## meltdown211

You Da Man Richie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Just so you know Melty... I did finally get my controller... works great! 

Glad to see you back on line! 

Same goes for you Richie!


----------



## meltdown211

HEY MOON DOOGGY!! I have to say you had been on my mind for a long time. I kept thinking about how you got screwed last Halloween by not getting your controller on time and I felt bad for you, not sure why I kept thinking about that. I am glad you got it and it works for you! Post some photos or a vid so we can see!!


----------



## camsauce

How about an update on these? Working well after 2-3 years? This still the way to go?


----------



## pagan

And is the paint on the side of your house blistered?


----------



## stagehand1975

I have one of these. I have had it long before I even knew this thread existed. Mine still works. I have never used it for lightening. In the past I used it for shock hooked up to a sensor. I have tried it with a controller that I have but it didn't worked with it. I have never tried. anything else with it. It does light up my whole back yard. And if left on for to long it will start to flash iradically.


----------

